# Mocal oil coolers rupturing



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

Looking for some ideas on this, I have a 1992 Corrado VR6 that the stock oil cooler was leaking. The rubber seals were bad. I figured since I would be in there and I have no idea when the cooling system had been flushed I would also upgrade the crack pipe and thermostat housing to metal ones from Gruven. Since I was going that route I would install a BBM remote oil cooler kit as well.

Twice now I have installed everything, checked for leaks, started the car and let it get up to operating temp before trying to drive it only to go on a short 2-3 minuet drive and have the Mocal oil cooler rupture. I have checked the oil level and it was not low or high both before starting and before driving the car. There was no leaks before driving. I do not have an oil pressure gauge. I had the first one mounted on the lower radiator support and though possibly movement between the engine mount and radiator supports cause the first cooler to rupture, however the second one was mounted to the upper radiator/lock carrier (I'm not completely sure of the names here). 

I cannot afford to buy a third oil cooler to have it blow up within 5 minuets of driving my car. Could I reinstall the stock cooler and use that without any coolant flowing through it? Any ideas as to why I'm blowing up oil coolers like its going out of style?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Install an oil press gauge, even if only a temporary one, to see if the pump relief valve is sticking. What weight oil?


----------



## mccrackinfool (Jan 28, 2006)

5w-30.

What issues would a bad pressure relief valve cause with the stock oil cooler? Or would the only way to be able to tell is with an oil pressure gauge?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Get a gauge. Maybe a pump, I'm not familiar with the VR's oil pump if you can even get to the relief to check it.


----------

